# dormir au déboulé



## sagittania

Buongiorno, ho trovato in Jean Giono l'espressione "dormir au déboulé"; potreste aiutarmi a tradurla? Merci...


----------



## Necsus

Ciao e benvenuta in WRF!
Dovresti fornire un minimo di contesto e co-testo.


----------



## sagittania

Nel testo il protagonista, pur avendo lavorato fino all'alba, decide di  alzarsi e partire al più presto per risolvere un problema; il testo recita:
" je dors au déboulé, c'était le plus pressé, puis je me lance à ramasser mes affaires..
Grazie per la considerazione


----------



## sagittania

Ora che ci penso, forse è significativo il fatto che stia temporaneamente alloggiando in u  granaio dove dormono altri contadini... vuol forse intendere che dorme sulla soglia della "tana"?

Si puó pensare a " dormo alla spicciolata"?


----------



## matoupaschat

Espressione molto insolita. In generale, il verbo "débouler" dà un'impressione di velocità. Il significato qui sarebbe "fare un pisolino alla svelta", credo.


----------



## sagittania

Ottimo grazie...


----------

